# Spring Lake in Defuniak Springs



## djohnson867

Has anyone ever fished Spring Lake in Defuniak Springs? I was recently on a trip fishing King Lake there and came across this lake for the first time. Looks very inviting and plan to go back soon.


----------



## Don'sBayou

It's a private lake. I used to fish it all the time in the 70's when it was a camp ground and "pay" lake. They made it private in the early 80's and I bought a lot and built a house ( which I have since sold). The first thing the developer did was raise the level to cover the stumps and took most of the gators out.
I haven't been on it in a long time but it was a great place for medium sized bass and lots of bream.
The north end of the lake always seemed best to me.
But unless you have someone who has a place there to invite you it probably isn't open to fishing for you.
It's about 157 acres and spring fed.
Nice place and I had a lot of fun there over the years.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

My family owns several lots there. I have not been down there in a couple years but, there is now a HMA with extremely strick rules. I have 3 bass on my wall caught in the late 80's or early 90's. The last few times there the HMA had lowered the level for dam maintenance (BS ), it was to blow to launch my boat. Several friends and some of my family sold out because it has basically turned into a gated community with a lake.


----------



## Try'n Hard

My family camped and fished there when I was a boy in the 70s. I used to fish off the dock and catch little finger sized bream, mash their heads and feed em to the gator that would wait patiently just a few feet away. That's me and my 11' fishing buddy in the article from the pnj dated June of 1974


----------



## ThaFish

Try'n Hard said:


> My family camped and fished there when I was a boy in the 70s. I used to fish off the dock and catch little finger sized bream, mash their heads and feed em to the gator that would wait patiently just a few feet away. That's me and my 11' fishing buddy in the article from the pnj dated June of 1974
> 
> View attachment 77842


That's a really cool picture/article. Pretty sweet that you kept it!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Yeah. I'm actually building a fishing cabin and am glad the subject came up. I'm taking it to have it framed next week. Those were some great times and yes the dock was way higher than it looks!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeG

Yep, my folks fished there as well in the 70's. I remember that gator when I was a kid.


----------



## markw4321

DoneDeal2 said:


> Yep, my folks fished there as well in the 70's. I remember that gator when I was a kid.


x3 family camped/fished their in the 70's. I remember a big gator that hung around the dock where we cleaned fish.


----------



## stuckinthetrees

my uncle has a 14 pounder no the wall that come from there.


----------



## FishWalton

As reported it's turned into a private lake for the property owners. So if you want to fish there buy property or get an invite. That's the only way to get in there I know of.


----------



## bowdiddly

Great article.

Sure do miss Colin Moore, he was a mighty fine outdoor writer in our area back in the day. He moved on to bigger and better publications.

Anybody know where he is now ?


----------



## Try'n Hard

He was editor of FLW outdoors. I know they put on lots of fishing tourneys

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## reelthrill

I used to write articles for one of the magazines that he was the editor of. I fished with him on many occasions but do not know where he is now. He was a great guy.


----------



## bowdiddly

Try'n Hard said:


> He was editor of FLW outdoors. I know they put on lots of fishing tourneys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 Yep you are correct, he works for Forrest L Woods (FLW) Outdoors. He is back in his home state of Kentucky. Can't blame him.


----------

